
Ask HN: QA site for clothing? - lsiunsuex
Curious if there&#x27;s a QA site for clothing. A place to ask questions about specific garments I guess.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a hoodie I can wear all day but is heavy enough &#x2F; warm enough that I can keep it on when I pop outside for a quick smoke or shovel snow or etc...<p>Winter is upon us and its a pain to put on a coat to be outside for just 5-10 minutes. Obviously, if it&#x27;s blizzard conditions (in Buffalo, NY) going to opt for a full coat, but &quot;most&quot; days, just something to cut the wind &#x2F; keep warm.<p>Otherwise - anyone have any recommendations for a nice, heavy hoodie? Solid color or small graphic is fine. Preferably full zip.
======
mtmail
[https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashionadvice/](https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashionadvice/)
specifically
[https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashionadvice/search?q=author%3...](https://www.reddit.com/r/malefashionadvice/search?q=author%3AAutoModerator+Simple+Questions&restrict_sr=on&sort=new&t=all)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefashionadvice/](https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefashionadvice/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefashionadvice/comments/9na9do...](https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefashionadvice/comments/9na9do/daily_questions_october_11_2018/)

